# Power Company Merger



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I sorta like that, for one simple reason. Allegheny had a few funny rules that were unnecessary, and over and above the NEC. First Energy's rules book is much more reasonable. I work in both of their territories.

One thing, that could be viewed as good or bad (good, for me), is that Allegheny insisted that they cut and retap service upgrades. First Energy encourages the electrician to just take care of that. You'll never see a lineman on a service upgrade, unless the drop is getting changed or they have to yank padmount elbows.

I suspect that First Energy will keep Allgheny's rules in place for quite a while though in the former Allegheny territory, much like they did with JCP&L and Met-Ed. The First Energy, Met Ed, and the JCP&L rules books have been blending slowly, for a long period of time.

I wonder if First Energy really wanted that big transmission project Allegheny is building?

I just realized that Allegheny is mostly UUW and First Energy is mostly IBEW. That might get interesting.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is interesting Marc. What does UUW mean though. I dont know it seemed from the article that Allegheny sold due to losing money.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> That is interesting Marc. What does UUW mean though. I dont know it seemed from the article that Allegheny sold due to losing money.


United Utility Workers


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Darn.I just got my updated installation book from Allegheny Power.


----------

